# Dallas/Ft. Worth Training Recommendations



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a question for the members in the DFW area.

Is there a training center for obedience and/or agility that is considered the best in DFW?

I've found these online:

Dallas Dog Sports: http://www.dallasdogsports.com/

Dog Training Club of Dallas County: http://www.dallasdogtraining.org/

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or recommendations!

Jeff


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know how far you are from Midlothian, but I know several people who attend this place. Joan Jung is the owner and she has golden retrievers and the most precious norwich terriers.http://www.shilohroadkennels.com/training.htm


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's another popular place for obedience. Their focus is competition training, but they do offer a beginner's basic class. http://www.competitivedogtraining.com/classes.htm


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I really appreciate it but these are both too far away for me to travel. There has got to be a good training center in the DFW area....but maybe not.

The one in Midlothian is closer but the one in Gainesville is almost in Oklahoma.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm sure the places you listed are fine. I'm just not from the area so listed a couple of places with reputations good enough that I've heard of them. I don't know who teaches the club's classes, but from the website everything looks good.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I've taken classes at the Dog Training Club of Dallas County. I would recomend them they have great trainers. If you are more toward Fort Worth look up topclass K9


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you Loisiana and Bizzy for the replies!

Jeff


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

No Problem. Tell them lily and Pauline sent you.


----------

